# Don't want to risk getting a 6105? How about this.



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I have been waiting patiently for my watch to arrive, and today was the day.

Its a cracking piece in my view.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

electorn said:


> I have been waiting patiently for my watch to arrive, and today was the day.
> 
> Its a cracking piece in my view.


 I like the look of it a lot. Educate me please, what is it, and where did it come from?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*It looks great, would love to know more. * :thumbs_up:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I bought it after reading a thread on SCWF. It's from San Martin watch in China. I bought it through the website Spreenow. If you search the SCWF forum for "poor mans 6105", or words to that effect, the details are in there. Cost delivered from China was around £115. A total bargain in my book.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

NH35A movement I see.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

electorn said:


> I bought it after reading a thread on SCWF. It's from San Martin watch in China. I bought it through the website Spreenow. If you search the SCWF forum for "poor mans 6105", or words to that effect, the details are in there. Cost delivered from China was around £115. A total bargain in my book.


 Prefer that hour hand. A lot better than Seiko's condom hour hand.

Rob....


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

robden said:


> Prefer that hour hand. A lot better than Seiko's condom hour hand.
> 
> Rob....


 A bit harsh, but I can see where your coming from!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I have just ordered the Tuna-Sharkey from the same company. It will be interesting to see how it looks compared to my Ninja, I will pop up a couple of photos once it has arrived.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

electorn said:


> I have just ordered the Tuna-Sharkey from the same company. It will be interesting to see how it looks compared to my Ninja, I will pop up a couple of photos once it has arrived.


To quote Tony, "They're grrrreeeeeaaaaat!" NH35 hacking and hand wind. Like you I bought the Sharkey Apocalypse and then the Sharkey Tuna (was about £25 more). Only issue I've had is hour hand not quite level on tuna, only notice when setting it. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

That looks great Pip, thanks for the photos, it just makes me want it even more! For the money, I don't think there is much to complain about.

Have you had the watch apart to line the hands up correctly? It should be fairly simple if you take your time.

I wonder what model they will choose to do next? I am certainly going to keep an eye out for the next installment.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Not yet but plan to. And me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not in the market for another watch (yet) but I like both of those. Quality looks good & I like the Tennyson quote on the back - enjoy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have both of these, they are really good


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

It appears there are more of us with one or more of these Sharkeys than meets the eye!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Any other websites to find them that appear more legit? Everything I've seen seems very sketch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JayDeep said:


> Any other websites to find them that appear more legit? Everything I've seen seems very sketch.


 Spreenow is legit, if your paying via Paypal then your covered anyway. Ordered several times with no problems.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Roy said:


> Spreenow is legit, if your paying via Paypal then your covered anyway. Ordered several times with no problems.


 I just saw the disclaimer from them about not being able to filter fake or something to that effect. Wasn't sure, but okay, thanks.

Also for some reason my phone won't translate the site so I can't see any of the stats of the watch. I wanted too be able to of its normal sizing and if uses Sapphire or not.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> NH35A movement I see.


 Which is the 4R36 if I'm not mistaken. Just Seiko's third party nomenclature, so you know it's not in a Seiko watch.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Any sites you guys can think of that will provide me English so I can buy? Lol

I can't make out a single thing on spreenow.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

There were some people selling them on eBay although whether they're all gone I do not know. As several of us have bought without any problems from Spreenow is there a particular issue that concerns you Jay? Also out of interest what part of the world are you in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Pip said:


> There were some people selling them on eBay although whether they're all gone I do not know. As several of us have bought without any problems from Spreenow is there a particular issue that concerns you Jay? Also out of interest what part of the world are you in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 USA


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Had a nice surprise today. Got home from work to find TS had arrived! It's a worthy companion to my Ninja, love it already.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Wish I could read the details on the site. Can't tell if it's mineral or Sapphire. Guessing mineral.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Ohhhhhh noooooooooo... I just read that this uses Sapphire. Basically same watch I just bought from Athaya Vintage at less than half the cost!!!

Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with my Athaya Lamafa, but it's literally the same watch! Lol

Now I need to get one in black dial so why not one of these.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Jay, if you feel you need one, go for it. I bought both of my Sharkey models from the seller San Martin via spree now. The first one took a long time to arrive because there was a Chinese holiday when I ordered. This one was a surprise when it arrived so quickly.

If you search around various forums I don't think you will find a bad word about them, apart from the expected "Seiko rip off" posts here and there.

I am personally keeping an eye out for the next model release. As long as I like the look of them this manufacturer will be a regular feature in my collection.

The Spree now site was a bit of a minefield initially but I found the posts on SCWF "poor man's seiko 6105-8110" very helpful. Happy shopping!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Does anyone know what the lug width is for the Sharkie Tuna homage?



electorn said:


> Jay, if you feel you need one, go for it. I bought both of my Sharkey models from the seller San Martin via spree now. The first one took a long time to arrive because there was a Chinese holiday when I ordered. This one was a surprise when it arrived so quickly.
> 
> If you search around various forums I don't think you will find a bad word about them, apart from the expected "Seiko rip off" posts here and there.
> 
> ...


 I did and it was the holiday also, so I'm waiting. Trying to be patient. Lol

Can you tell me what the lug width is on the Tuna version by chance? I'm curious what I can put on it for straps or bracelets.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry for late response Jay, it is 22mm lug width. This is what mine is wearing at the moment.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

electorn said:


> Sorry for late response Jay, it is 22mm lug width. This is what mine is wearing at the moment.


 Okay I asked because the real tuna is 21.5 so I want to get something that will fit.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

The strap I have on is 22. I will break out the steel rule later and get an accurate measurement to post up.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

This is as good as I can get with respect to the strap size.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Just out of interest, what's the point in picking up a homage of a watch you already own? Are there technical improvements?


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Seikotherapy said:


> Just out of interest, what's the point in picking up a homage of a watch you already own? Are there technical improvements?


 Curiosity! And for the price I have no complaints.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

electorn said:


> Curiosity! And for the price I have no complaints.


 Wish I had the dosh to satisfy my curiosities, they know no bounds!


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if it can be customised with Seiko Parts from Yobokies (seikoboy)???


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I think I read a post on another forum that said the dial feet are in a different position.

I may have this confused with something else though, so it might be worth a little google action before you decide either way.


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

This type of thing interests me as I don't have lots a cash to spend on watches . They look well made and are a copy of a watch I've been looking at for future purchase


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have both, however I feel they will be on their way soon.

Nothing wrong with them at all they are brilliant for the money. I have the real Seiko ones so not wearing these and there is something else I want :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yea I can join in this topic as mine has just arrived










Initial reaction ... great value for money but not a lover of the straps but that is a quick change as I have a few spare so will decide later which to use. Overall though yup very happy with it.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I decided to pop Tuna Sharkey on a bracelet today, very pleased with how it looks. I will pop another photo as a side by side of the real deal later.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

electorn said:


> I decided to pop Tuna Sharkey on a bracelet today, very pleased with how it looks. I will pop another photo as a side by side of the real deal later.


 That looks great. I have my TS on rubber at the minute with my SA on leather and I was thinking about putting one or the other onto a bracelet and seeing what it looks like. It's so going to happen now!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

The bracelet brings it alive and it will definitely be staying fitted!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I admit having it on a bracelet certainly improves how it looks here is mine


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Still waiting on my tuna homage from Spreenow. They're very very very slow. But think it will likely be a keeper of all looks and runs well enough.



jsud2002 said:


> I admit having it on a bracelet certainly improves how it looks here is mine


 More shots of Bracelet? Maybe a wristy?


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> "But think it will likely be a keeper of all looks and runs well enough".


 Jay, I cannot speak for everyone, both my Sharkey and Tuna Sharkey run fast, mine are typically 25 to 30 seconds fast per day. I can live with it though.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> More shots of Bracelet? Maybe a wristy?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

electorn said:


> Jay, I cannot speak for everyone, both my Sharkey and Tuna Sharkey run fast, mine are typically 25 to 30 seconds fast per day. I can live with it though.


 I don't really care about that and I kind of figured. It is Chinese after all.


----------

